# Mustard gas betta thread!



## Larsa

Post pictures of your mustard-gas colored bettas here!!!!

_"mustard gas" colored bettas are usually blue bodied bettas with yellow fins sometimes with blue tips on the yellow fins!_ I consider yellow bettas with blue on them mustard gas too!!!

To start off, here is my dragon plakat, Shiro!!! ♥♥♥♥♥


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

Ill post pictures of Pollux, who was just re-homed to my sister's house! XD He is a dragon PK as well. ^-^


----------



## tsukiowns

here is my only baby i love his blue but he has iredecents that turn him green..poo


----------



## Indyfishy

I love mustard gas bettas =D here's Daisy!!! She's a mustard gas veiltail =D


----------



## Luimeril

i was told Ichi here's a MG....


----------



## xbecky685x

Wow really beautiful! x


----------



## Silverfang

*steals!*

I love MG's, have a boy who is sorta mustardy, violet with long yellow fins

(please forgive his poor appearance, this was two days after arriving from Singapore. Took a few days, but he's fin and a real nesting champ now!


----------



## copperarabian

I no longer have him, but here's some of Elladan's photo's


----------



## Larsa

_wow_ look at all these gorgeous fish!!!! More, more, more, mustard gas photos pplz!!!!


----------



## bettarainbow

I'm a big fan of mustard gaz also, i have around 15 mustard betta in my fishroom.
Here is one of my hm mustard.


----------



## MMAsac

here are two of mine


----------



## Larsa

bettarainbow said:


> I'm a big fan of mustard gaz also, i have around 15 mustard betta in my fishroom.
> Here is one of my hm mustard.


15? =3 can you take some more pics.... please?


----------



## Bettas Rule

Well here is my MG female :-D


----------



## Martinismommy




----------



## Fermin

Here's my little mutt, Inigo Montoya. He's not quite sure what color he wants to be, but he has some mustard gas in him:


----------



## Tikibirds




----------



## xbecky685x

I really love them! Does anyone mind me taking them all  lol 
My new goal in life : Buy a mustard Gas Betta! 
x


----------



## bkelizabeth

Fermin! Your fish is very very unique looking.
Everyone else: You're KILLING ME. I love this coloring. I want one so bad. The females look so badass. I'm thinking about buying a male for my boyfriend for Christmas. Hmmmmmm. ;-)


----------



## doggyhog

This was a boy I had a while back. He was a SD when I got him but soon turned into a HM.


----------



## emeraldsky

Yay, I can finally join in 8D

View attachment 39742



Just got her today, though Im not sure if shes a she, even though she was marked as one X)
Still waiting on answers in my other thread lol.


----------



## Larsa

LOL I think thats a male  a lot of stores can mislable their fish- especially walmart ( saw 2 plakat MALES labled as veiltail females.... lolz they were males I promise!! ;P ) Look to see if your betta has a white dot- almost like an egg looking thing- sticking out between the pectoral fins. If so, then its a female, plus female VT's have short lil fins =p regardless of gender, your fish is soooo darn cute....


As for everyone else, *more MG pics pleeeaaazzzee!!!*


----------



## emeraldsky

That seemed to be the general consensus on my other thread ^^


Either way, saved me a few bucks and I got a lovely new MG!

And thank you for the information! That's good to know since I'll be shopping for my sorority soon X3

Also Helix appreciates the compliment c:


----------



## Cosmonian Freed

I love these fish!


----------



## ksage505

My mustard gas :3


----------



## dramaqueen

He looks like my Dijon.


----------



## valleyankee

What qualifies a betta as a Mustard Gas?


----------



## ksage505

Mustard gases are mostly considered bettas with blue bodies and yellow or greenish-yellow fins.


----------



## fleetfish

My new VT guy, Golem <3


----------



## Laki

omgoodness! I love them all! I can't wait to get a MG


----------



## Leeniex

I really want an mg. I'm afraid to go to petsmart and look though, because knowing me I'll come home with another blue or red, lol.


----------



## Bambi

Haha, i would love to get a mustard gas because i love yellow on bettas, and it pairs so well with blue.


----------



## dramaqueen

When I first saw Dijon I couldn't believe it. I had to have him. lol


----------



## LaLaLeyla

Ohh if I ever get a new betta I defiantly want a mustard gas . :3


----------



## dramaqueen

You might find one at Petsmart.


----------



## Bettawolf19

Here's my Gibson


----------



## Laki

LOL that last pic he looks SO unimpressed!


----------



## dramaqueen

Gibson is gorgeous!!


----------



## Larsa

LOLZ Gibson is SO cute and halarious! XD I laughed like really hard at the last pic  He looks like Shiro!


----------



## Bettas Rule

Here is an updated picture of my female MG HM. She had an incident where she jumped out of a spawning tank and her fins dried out some but they are healing up quite nicely. 


















And my newest edition that I didn't even knew I had LOL. This is my steel MG DT female. At first I thought she was just steel but now that she has grown and colored up you can see the yellow in the base of her fins. :-D


----------



## bettakong

i realy like Dragon Scale


----------



## Larsa

awwwweeessss that female MG is really cute! ^0^ MY Amaya kinda has a yellow tint to her fins. but she isnt a true MG or yellow/blue bi color betta :/


----------



## Bettas Rule

Larsa said:


> awwwweeessss that female MG is really cute! ^0^ MY Amaya kinda has a yellow tint to her fins. but she isnt a true MG or yellow/blue bi color betta :/


Thanks!! I was wondering does it count of it's just a hint of yellow? My DT female only has a hint of it in the right light and I always thought the color fade from yellow to blue should be more distinct. Is that true?


----------



## LyzzaRyzz

Just got him today!

Hes so curious!


----------



## artseattle

*Here's mine*

I've had this little guy for about a month now. Was fussy about eating pellets but now is eating 3 or 4 per day. Loves freeze dried brine shrimp.

Art


----------



## LittleBettas

Beowulf 

His body has since darkened, but he has started tailbiting :/


----------



## LyzzaRyzz

Little bettas he's beautiful!


----------



## twinjupiter

Here's my MG girl, Beltane. She is a petsmart rescue.


----------



## dramaqueen

View attachment 44507


View attachment 44508


----------



## LyzzaRyzz

DQ hes so cute! love the face markings!


----------



## Hisaki Yuki001

Fermin said:


> Here's my little mutt, Inigo Montoya. He's not quite sure what color he wants to be, but he has some mustard gas in him:


Lol! He's soo cute! XD


----------



## dramaqueen

Thanks, Lyzz.


----------



## LyzzaRyzz

dramaqueen said:


> Thanks, Lyzz.


Welcome! I actually saw a white and clearish masked DSPK at petsmart, and i kick myself for not nabbing him when i had the chance..


----------



## PixelatedPaint

Ok Here are some MG I have had.


This is Mubai. A MG VT He was a rescue and has been adopted out for several weeks. I think he is what you call a tropical sunset mustard gas. He had the cutest orange spots in his fins.








<---while in QT

Here are my two PK MGs. They are still young and growing daily!


No names yet...so please throw some suggestions out there.


Here is the smaller of the two...but the most colorful! The blue on this one is border-line Lavender/Lilac






































The second one. He is more on the golden and brown side...his body scales and fin rays shine blue.





















I just love MG bettas. The only other colorations that come close for me is Orange dalmatians and Armageddon.


----------



## LyzzaRyzz

PixelatedPaint said:


> The only other colorations that come close for me is Orange dalmatians and Armageddon.


oh if only i could find any color dalmation!!


----------



## PixelatedPaint

The closest i got to one in the past was Mubai.He had the dalmatian spotting on all of his fins. Although one of my recent rescues Apricot has developed a few spots...hoping they continue to show up.


----------



## kmcclasky

Beautys they all are very beautiful


----------



## Laki

I think apricot dalmatians are my second favorite. I'm not a huge fan of the light colored bettas but there were a couple dalmatians at the LPS and it was hard for me to not buy them.. Didn't have the set up! 
All these MG's are simply gorgeous! If I could get my fingers on an apricot dalmatian/ mustard gas. Talk about dream betta!


----------



## Rjb5584

I present to you, the infamous Jerk:


----------



## Rjb5584

PixelatedPaint said:


> I just love MG bettas. The only other colorations that come close for me is Orange dalmatians and Armageddon.


Love your fish--especially Mumbai! What is an Armageddon pattern? Any pics?


----------



## PixelatedPaint

It has a few color variations. Usually though it is kind of like a mixture of mustard gas and fancy type inky spots... reminiscent of the Orange dalmatian.

The body can be light or dark usually base colors are a dark brown to a creamy color. Needs to usually have a iridescence of either blues, purple-blues or blue-greens. Usually rays or the tips of fins have the same iridescence or color...framing in the almost fireball like effect of the red to orange inky splotches over a lighter warm color fin base. Usually a light yellow or orange.


some of these show the iridescence off perfectly...while others are harder to see.the contrast between hot and cold is usually present.


----------



## Rjb5584

Those....WOW...!:shock:


----------



## PixelatedPaint

I love Armageddons, they are my dream bettas. Mubai almost qualified, but not quite.


OH and thanks to everyone who complemented my babies! I kind of regret adopting out mubai, but he has a nice family now.xD


----------



## FloralSocks

*Cobalt*

Here's my mustard gas, Cobalt!


----------



## lilnaugrim

How did I JUST find this thread? Mustard Gas are my specialty!!

I would like to note to everyone that, just because a fish has yellow in it's fins or does have yellow fins, does NOT make it a Mustard Gas!

An MG, HAS to have a BLUE body, yellow fins (not orange or red) and a blue or black outlining band, if they do not have that then they are a blue yellow bicolor or some other color.

Like my Mushu, yes he looks nice but he's only a Bicolor because he does not have a full black or blue band around the outside of his fins 


A proper MG HMPK female, this is Ally


And the boy in my avatar was Rembrandt, a well known fish on this forum when he was alive. He started out MG but as he lived, the blue bled out and he became a blue yellow Bicolor similar to Mushu but without thick scales.

Also, to those of you who have MG "Dragons" those are not Dragons. Dragonscale is ONLY a white, thick scaled fish. Metallic is the word you are looking for; that is the equivalent to Dragon on a Blue/Copper thick scaled fish. So properly they are Mustard Gas Metallics. My Mushu is a Bicolor Metallic 

EDIT: I just looked at the date of this thread, holy shnikes this is OLD! But it's okay, we can still show off our MG's!


----------



## Lilypad

These are so gorgeous! I've always been really fond of the reds, but now I want a mustard gas!


----------



## Tree

I am SO glad this thread got bumped cause I love seeing others MGS!!!

Here is my lovely boy Sardine in his prime. He is so old now that most of his tail fin is shredded. (not from tail biting though. I think his tail always has been fragile.) 









And this is my newest boy Carp:


----------



## lilnaugrim

I love Carp ^_^ So glad I could assist in naming him too haha!! :-D


----------



## Tree

yup! and he kinda acts like a carp too. He likes to swim around near the gravel. not sure if he is looking for food or not though. Hahaha


----------



## BettaStarter24

This is my new Mustard Gas Crowntail Kohaku (Haku for short) I'm really happy with him.


----------



## blueridge

Everyone's MG bettas are so pretty! I've never owned one but it makes me want to go out and get one, one day. Also seeing all the old members in the beginning of the thread makes me remember when I first started out on here. Gosh there was so much to learn :lol:


----------



## kitkat67

Here is the pair I bred this summer!


----------



## fleetfish

Cornberry  
Love everyone's mustard gasses!


----------



## lilnaugrim

This is Impulse, I'll have better flare pictures of him by today but I just bought him yesterday ^_^



His fins aren't as red as they seem to be, they are yellow/orange


----------



## Aqua Aurora

sorry I couldn't settle on just one photo so have 5 or more of each!

*Xerxes*








*Magnus*








*Shreduski *(formerly Dijon)





WHY *WHY *DID YOU HAVE TO DESTROY YOUR FINS?!


----------



## Tree

wow look at all the MGs! thanks for sharing guys. <3


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Looking through the pages makes me want to buy all mustards.. really wish I'd grabbed the 2 plakats 2 weeks ago *head desk* if I buy them I feel bad for impulse buying, if I don't I feel horrible for missing out on a good fish (and it possibly going to its death in someone else's home).. aaaaa maddening!


----------



## micheemak

Would these guys be considered mustard gas - either both of them, or only one?

Horus (baby, just got him yesterday) - also trying to figure out what type of tail he has, if any one can tell me.










and this is Sheng, my crowntail rescue, who had a bit of fin rot which is slowly improving.










Sheng's fins are really verging on orange, but sometimes look very yellow, so I'm not too sure about him. I think Horus is a mustard gas though.

Regardless, I love them both - and am really enjoying all the awesome mustard gas photos going up in this thread.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Horus is indeed a Mustard Gas! He has the nice black band around the outside of his fins! We won't know his tail type unless you can get a picture of him flaring, but he look like he can reach HM without a problem, he may be a Rosetail which is just HM (180 degree spread) with extra branching that makes the tail kind of ruffled looking.

Sheng is a Blue Orange Bicolor because he doesn't have a blue or black band around the outside of his fins that makes an MG ^_^


----------



## micheemak

Thanks lilnaugrim - I suspected as much about Sheng, but glad that Horus is a mustard gas! I have no idea how he managed to get into a shipment to a LFS, or how my husband managed to pick him out without even knowing what he was, but I'm definitely not complaining.

I'll try to get a picture of him flaring so I can figure out what tail type he is, but he's pretty timid, so I have a feeling it will be awhile.


----------



## carrohason

This is my precious son Aquila! I saw him at Petco last summer and I couldn't resist. He was the first MG I ever saw who wasn't on a screen.

His tail has been through a lot in the last year, including a couple incidents with the filter and some very rude ADFs, but it's recovering very well.


----------



## FrostPixie

Here's mine...

Flash - who is a bi-colour crowntail (sorry, I had to use the flash *lol*) and Simmons (SIP) who was my lovely little HMPK mustard gas and lastly Oz, my HM who is a bit green/blue and yellow - light dependent (so I thought I'd just throw him in the mix too)


----------



## lilnaugrim

Some better pictures of my MG boy Impulse!

View attachment 619473

View attachment 619481



I know Deco isn't an MG and he isn't mine either lol but he's still a fine looking boy and close to an MG. 
View attachment 619465

View attachment 619497



And Mushu, the other bicolor Metallic. He and Deco are brothers ^_^
View attachment 619489


----------



## Tree

Man I love CTMGs so much! and your boy Flash I adoreFrostPixie.


----------



## FloralSocks

Aren't you guys glad that I "revived" this thread XD


----------



## Tree

yup =)


----------



## FrostPixie

Tree said:


> Man I love CTMGs so much! and your boy Flash I adoreFrostPixie.


Thanks Tree!


----------



## Indigo Betta

Here's my MG Ponyo  I'm not sure what his fin type is, he was labelled as a delta but his fins have changed alot since I first got him and he hardly ever flares. 
here's a video of him https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a3Ak5TlHHLs&feature=youtu.be


----------



## kittenfish

He's a rosetail, that's why his fins are so fluffy. He doesn't appear to have black fin edging, so not technically a MG.


----------



## Tree

kittenfish said:


> He's a rosetail, that's why his fins are so fluffy. He doesn't appear to have black fin edging, so not technically a MG.


Unless he chewed them off. My MG does not have black on his fins anymore due to his fins being so fragile.


----------



## micheemak

Question: Is it normal for the edging around a mustard gas' fins to get thicker? Horus' edges have definately gotten a bit darker and thinker since I got him:


----------



## lilnaugrim

micheemak said:


> Question: Is it normal for the edging around a mustard gas' fins to get thicker? Horus' edges have definately gotten a bit darker and thinker since I got him:


They haven't actually gotten thicker. As he gets more comfortable in his new home, his colors will darkend up and brighten so that's normal, yes


----------



## micheemak

I didn't realize that the color change could extend right out to the edeges of their fins - very cool. His overall body color has gotten richer and brighter, and he's displaying a neat dotty pattern (almost like a snake-skin guppy tail) on his caudal fin I hadn't noticed before, either, so I guess that would be why.

Thanks for clearing that up for me, lilnaugrim! I'll be interested in seeing how much more he changes as he grows.


----------



## lilnaugrim

micheemak said:


> I didn't realize that the color change could extend right out to the edeges of their fins - very cool. His overall body color has gotten richer and brighter, and he's displaying a neat dotty pattern (almost like a snake-skin guppy tail) on his caudal fin I hadn't noticed before, either, so I guess that would be why.
> 
> Thanks for clearing that up for me, lilnaugrim! I'll be interested in seeing how much more he changes as he grows.


Those are called Wild Spots ^_^ They can appear as dots or lines in the webbing of the dorsal fin usually.


----------

